# Hutch For Betty



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The hutch that came with her isn't suitable. I have been putting her in the run twice a day. I have thought of just about everything to increase the space she currently has by this weekend, it only needs to be a temporary measure until I have bonded them.

Option 1 - Leave things as they are as it will only be a couple of months before everything is ready for them to move in together.

Option 2 - buy a three tier hutch and large run, (large enough for them both after bonding) put Barney in there now and put Betty in the Rose Cottage with run. 

Problem being I doubt hubby will then allow me to buy the dog kennel housing for them. We are not ready for the dog kennel as that part of the garden needs flagging. A family member has offered to do this for us and is starting it at the weekend.

An incident happened this evening before I got home from work, Betty was banging on her water bottle. This is not the first time, I put water in a shallow bowl for her, obviously the bowl was empty. Hubby helped her to drink and was very concerned. Basically the hutch is too small and the bottle has to be attached too low down for her, it can't be placed higher because of the wood round the door, stops the bottle being fastened/attached.

Its fish & chip night on a Friday, hubby never said a word but took me straight to the pet shop. We have seen a hutch. Again this is only a temporary one and I will still have to physically put her in the run (at least she is getting used to being handled). This hutch is much deeper so she will be able to stand on her hind legs, it has a divider between the bedding area and living area too, it has thin metal bars not wire mesh, and bolts, not swivvel fastners. The inside floor is coated too for easy clean. Its double the size she currently has so I feel happier about that. We pick it up tomorrow with the weekly pet shop (we get 10% discount on a Saturday "happy hour").


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is driving me mad, couldn't sleep again last night thinking about it.

I have looked on the [email protected] website and for £10.00 more I can get her the Summer Lodge. Absolutely loads better, much more room for her especially as she is still very young.

Plus if she is a he I will only have to buy a run to attach and they will both have ample space, I am exercising them separately outside their hutches now anyway so that won't be a problem.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think whatever you can do for now is better than how she is 

I certinally wouldnt ruin your chances of not getting the kennel set up by getting a huge hutch, if its only a couple of months until you can get them bonded and in it 

If she does turn out to be male, dont think that means they can't be bonded still, its just a little more time thats needed usually 

*Heidi*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> I think whatever you can do for now is better than how she is
> 
> I certinally wouldnt ruin your chances of not getting the kennel set up by getting a huge hutch, if its only a couple of months until you can get them bonded and in it
> 
> ...


Hubby is fine with getting them the better set up when we are ready to bond them - so that's a relief.

He is outside now setting up the Bluebell hutch, the Summer Lodge has been discontinued. It is snowing here too. I had better go and help him. 

All hubby said was he wants to book the TV for tomorrow at 3:00pm so not to arrange to pick up anymore pets around that time. :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sskmick said:


> Hubby is fine with getting them the better set up when we are ready to bond them - so that's a relief.
> 
> He is outside now setting up the Bluebell hutch, the Summer Lodge has been discontinued. It is snowing here too. I had better go and help him.
> 
> All hubby said was he wants to book the TV for tomorrow at 3:00pm so not to arrange to pick up anymore pets around that time. :lol:


Lol, seems a fair trade - new hutch for TV time at 3pm on Sunday


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Her new hutch is complete and she is happily exploring. She seems much more comfortable.

Hubby said now has she come to the front of the hutch and said thank you,  I said you felt it for her in the other hutch didn't you, be honest - he said he did, and added but I wouldn't have if you hadn't have got her.  

Here are some photos

























As you can see she had no room in this hutch, it is well made, good and strong but imo not suitable for a rabbit. This is why I was up at silly O'clock (4:00am) to give her time in the run to stretch her legs before I went to work and again in the evening which wasn't too bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

Much, much better 

Ugh, I would most likely burn that shoe box to save it being used inappropriately again :mad5:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually really like that new hutch  looks really smart...about 5ft long is it (guessing from pics lol) 
So much better than that (as Bernie says) shoebox of a hutch she was being kept in before you got her! 

She really has landed on her paws!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hubby will take the, as you say, shoebox to the tip next week.

Just done the pet shop run, missed happy hour but it was worth it to get Betty sorted properly. I will still exercise her in the run too but just on an evening when I will have much more time, and I will get quality sleep time. I will be able to relax and sleep tonight.

Hubby isn't really into pets except the dog, fortunately he got behind me this week, after the initial set back at the vets. He put a toy in the basket for her and treats for both her and Barney too (Barney has quite a few toys). 

She can drink properly too bubbles running up the (original) bottle, but I have bought her a new bottle and thrown the other one. Only noticed her drinking properly after we returned from the pet shop with the new bottle.  

I think the new hutch is 5 foot long, she actually seems a lot happier. Off to the vets in about half and hour to get her health checked, may be have her claws clipped. I don't even feel phased if she is a he, after I read on one of the threads, possibly this one that it is possible to bond two males - obviously not as easy/quick as opposite sexes but possible. Well after this week I'm up for a challenge. 

As I am writing this post I can feel all the anxieties of the past week leaving me. :thumbup1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you use the small hutch in the run as a little shelter? Sorry if thats a rubbish idea, Im not up on rabbits


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Could you use the small hutch in the run as a little shelter? Sorry if thats a rubbish idea, Im not up on rabbits


You are right I could, but it really isn't ideal not even temporarily - we did think about that before we plunge for the new hutch. The other idea we had was to put it in the extra large dog crate, get sheets of MDF to put round the outside of the crate (back, sides and top). Hubby works for an insulation company so we could have covered the whole lot (except the front for the door). Then add heavy duty polythene round to keep everything dry.

In the end we simply went out an bought a more suitable hutch. It cost £99 and for my peace of mind and the rabbits comfort it is worth it. I know I am getting a better set up as soon as the garden is completed (flagged).


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I was thinking the same - take off the mesh, and use it a a shelter in the run.

Glad things are settling down

If only all buns were lucky enough to have such caring owners..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a lovely hutch!  

The old one is just ridiculous! We have a hutch display at the SAA to show people what is and isn't suitable- one of the unsuitable ones is about 2x1ft. Absolutely disgusting that they can be sold!! 

You might be able to join everything together with runaround systems and cat flaps once bonded- have a monster setup!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

sskmick said:


> You are right I could, but it really isn't ideal not even temporarily - we did think about that before we plunge for the new hutch. The other idea we had was to put it in the extra large dog crate, get sheets of MDF to put round the outside of the crate (back, sides and top). Hubby works for an insulation company so we could have covered the whole lot (except the front for the door). Then add heavy duty polythene round to keep everything dry.
> 
> In the end we simply went out an bought a more suitable hutch. It cost £99 and for my peace of mind and the rabbits comfort it is worth it. I know I am getting a better set up as soon as the garden is completed (flagged).


Oh no, I didnt mean for her to live in, I just meant to get out of the sun or rain while she was in the run. I cant imagine what animal that would be suitable for on a permanent basis. The new one is lovely btw, she looks so happy in it.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh no, I didnt mean for her to live in, I just meant to get out of the sun or rain while she was in the run. I cant imagine what animal that would be suitable for on a permanent basis. The new one is lovely btw, she looks so happy in it.


I think that's a good idea! Would mean she could shelter in it, or have a retreat if she's spooked for some reason :thumbup1:

I have a small cat kennel in my shed- it's only about two feet long- and they seeem to snuggle in it when it's cold, they go into it for protection and they like to hop on and off it, too


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

I also agree that keeping the hutch (shoe box) as a shelter in the run is a great idea 
Although burning it would be more satisfying


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually you have all given me a thought tbh. When I get the Kennel it could be put in the run part it will also given them an extra level. to jump up on and I can fill it with treat (a bit of a forage area for them). :thumbup1:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Ooh that's a really nice cage ( the big orange one). Can I ask where you got it and roughly how much they are? I want to get a new cage for mine, but I've got other things I want to get first, but that one is nice. Is it 5ft?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Delete stupid iPad duplicated post!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> Ooh that's a really nice cage ( the big orange one). Can I ask where you got it and roughly how much they are? I want to get a new cage for mine, but I've got other things I want to get first, but that one is nice. Is it 5ft?


The new hutch is from Pets at Home, the Summer Lodge hutch has been discontinued. This one is the Bluebell Hideout, it costs £99.00. Yes it is 5ft. She has plenty of room now, bless her. 

The only thing I will say is that I am going to line the floor with either self-adhesive tiles, or a roll of self adhesive cupboard lining.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for that. I'll keep that one in mind, as I want a five foot one, can't fit anything bigger. And it's below £100 too


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> Thanks for that. I'll keep that one in mind, as I want a five foot one, can't fit anything bigger. And it's below £100 too


Exactly under a £100.00 as I intend to get a larger rabbit housing for my two possibly late Spring, I didn't want to spend too much as hubby would more than likely would have said something along the lines of, we've just bought that one now, as it is he is fully aware of my intentions and is right behind me.

I didn't look as to where you are, because this hutch will only be a few months old when I get the new set up and I won't need it then. It would be better to give it to someone than take it to the tip.

I am going to get some of that self adhesive contact stuff that is used for cupboard shelving because I am aware her wee will soak through the wood. With the contact stuff it will be easy to wipe clean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Thanks for that. I'll keep that one in mind, as I want a five foot one, can't fit anything bigger. And it's below £100 too


Don't forget you will need a run attached to it permanently for it to become suitable as a fulltime enclosure.
Betty will only be in this one for a couple of months so it is ok as a temp as it is.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Don't forget you will need a run attached to it permanently for it to become suitable as a fulltime enclosure.
> Betty will only be in this one for a couple of months so it is ok as a temp as it is.


Plus the fact this morning she was in the run so she can feel the grass under her paws and eat it, if she wants to and I am off out again after this post as Barney's hutch needs cleaning and he needs to stretch his legs too, he likes to have a wander round the garden. Hubby is coming out too because the two will come within nose touching distance as I can't close her in on the top floor.

As we passed the old hutch "shoebox" hubby pointed at it and said I'll take that tomorrow (I knew he meant to the tip) I said no it will do as a foreage area for them and look at the top, it will be an extra level for them in the new set up. He looked at me and said tip (I knew with the look in his eye he was teasing). 

At least we can laugh about it all now.


----------

